# Costco steak mince, Help on Nutritional Data



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello,

Need a bit of help. I know there are quite a few that shop at Costco. Bought some steak mince the other day from Costco and the Mrs has already thrown the packaging away and cant put it into My Fitness pal no matter how many times I search.

I know its steak mince and think it may be Scotch but not sure if it is lean, extra lean etc. Looked on Costco's website Usually is sold in a packet and weighs around 2.5kg for about 15 quid. Does anyone else buy this? if so, do you roughly know the nutritional data so I can add it on my app?

Thanks


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

could it be this:


```
Calories	Carbs	     Fat	Protein	Fiber	   Sugar<br>
Costco Uk - Organic British Beef Mince, 100 g	                         141	    0	     10	       14          0	     0[/HTML]
```


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Got a pack yesterday... sat in the fridge at home though so don't have a clue. But I know it was the aberdeen angus steak mince


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I ended up ringing them and they said Scotch Steak mince, typically around 5% Fat. Wanted more fat....Oh well, wheres that peanut butter


----------

